# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  CHN Press: 270,000 frogs at farm die from noise shock

## Herp News

*CHONGQING** COMMERCIAL DAILY* (China) 14 July 09  _270,000 American frogs at farm die from noise shock_
Some 270,000 American frogs kept at a farm in Lidu township of Chongqing municipality died recently, possibly due to the noise generated at a nearby construction site.
Fu Yishun, 73, a farmer, invested more than 300,000 yuan ($US 43,934) on the frogs, which died one after the other over the past one month.
Fu realized every time a major noise erupted from a construction site near his farm his frogs would bounce in shock.
Fu has dragged the builders to court demanding compensation of 2.59 million yuan.
 270,000 American frogs at farm die from noise shock

----------


## Wicked frogs

Holy cow thats alot of dead froggys

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

:Frog Surprise: I knew I felt a great disturbance in the force.

----------

